# What Rear Mounted Cycle Rack?



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

I took up mountain biking a few months back and have to say, I love it. Mostly been riding to local trains etc. Problem is the closest trail is about 12miles away (one way) which when you take in to account the amount of energy you use on the trails, it makes going home pretty tough going. So I'm thinking of getting a bike rack for the car, so here are my concerns. 

1. What should i consider? - Roof is out of the question, because of budget.

2. How can I protect the car from scratches and marks?

3. Is there a certain shop I should buy from for good after sales etc? 

4. Are they safe as there will be many pounds strapped to it?

Basically, I'm looking for a good run down of what, why and how.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Have a look at Thule tow bar mounted bike racks.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Front wheel off and bike in car is by far the safest
I bought a bike bag which fits the bike and removed wheel so the car stays clean.
Once had a rear carrier stolen from my car when at Kielder. Luckily there was a pressure washer so avoided the muck in car aftermath
I believe the Saris carriers are still one of the best for the rear


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I too take the front wheel out and put it in the back with the seats folded down.

If you do go the bike rack route, use helicopter tape on the paint where the rack rests on it, it will protect it brilliantly and when you decide to stop using the rack or sell your car just remove the tape. Cover your bike in it too.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

The certain shop does a good boot mounted unit, with secure mounts for both car and bike.
Don't go for one that uses straps to mount it to the car.

The saris bones racks get great reviews. 


(TT)


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll have a look at the saris racks and try and get some info on them


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Towbar or roof rack....

I dont trust the strap on racks having seen 2 loads of bikes dumped on the road......

take a look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1545322&postcount=9


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you have a tow ball fitted? If so, I used to use one of these Thule carriers..


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

gargreen7 said:


> Thanks guys. I'll have a look at the saris racks and try and get some info on them


I got a Bones three bike rack last year and am thinking of selling it lol. Couple of things mention based upon my use of one:

1) If you have a glass hatch like me (Skoda Octy) you need 'hatch huggers'. These replace the top strap hooks with round plastic sleeves. The problem then is that you can only use two bikes on it 

2)The length and thickness of the arms means that you can't put a little kiddies bike on it past the first position.

3)Watch where your pedal goes in the recess where the number plate is. I didn't cover my pedal and it chipped off a good chunk of paint on the lip above the number palte as it banged along country roads.

4)Get the straps nice and tight. Then recheck them after 30 mins or so. I'm not saying it was going to fall off but it does develop a bit of play in the straps. Quick tug to tighten them up seems to set them tight for rest of the journey.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd go for a Towbar one every time. 

We have a Thule 929 for the four bikes and it is an impressive bit of kit (and secure). 

I can't fit a ail gate one on mine as it as a roof spoiler and I'm not into lifting bikes onto the roof! 

The Towbar is removable so when not in use still looks smart.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

great info guys, its a tough choice, my main concern is not having the bikes fall off and the obvious, not marking my car. 

so much to consider I didn't realise it


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im going to be getting a Maxxraxx bike carrier this year. Im goig for their tow ball mounted rack. The base plate bolts behind the tow ball, then the rack just lifts in/out when needed. That way I can carry bikes on the towball whilst towing my caravan..

http://www.maxxraxx.co.uk

Maxxraxx seem to come highly recommended by almost everyone who has one.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

this is the towbar rack i have

it will fit a detachable ball

http://www.fiatforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90854&d=1306102676

http://www.towsure.com/product/Clipper_2Bike_Towbar_Towball_Mounted_Cycle_Carrier

I have a basic swan neck ball none detachable (think the removable one was about £100 more)









but i have spanners










:speechles


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Got my Maxxraxx Discovery last week, it allows the towball to remain free for towing. I havent used it in anger yet but I had a go at fitting it. Its a solid piece of kit and holds the bikes nice and firm, so far so good...(ignore the tent peg, theres a part missing!)










Height extender fitted to raise the bikes to I can hitch up my caravan as well..


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

R5 MEE said:


> Front wheel off and bike in car is by far the safest
> I bought a bike bag which fits the bike and removed wheel so the car stays clean.
> Once had a rear carrier stolen from my car when at Kielder. Luckily there was a pressure washer so avoided the muck in car aftermath
> I believe the Saris carriers are still one of the best for the rear


Which bike bag did you get?

They seem expensive but a great idea to save the back.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm just going through this same thing. We've just bought a brand new car and was gonna go down the route of wheel off and in the boot, but we'd be restricted if we wanted to take them away. Looks like we'll go Towbar mounted carrier probably a Thule as said before they look like a quality bit of kit - just wish it wasn't so expensive so have the Towbars installed in the first place!!


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

We have a thule 9708 mount for toolbars

Very secure and not too expensive


----------

